# Official Juli Furtado Picture Thread



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

I've been meaning to start this thread for a while. Juliana Furtado is arguably the greatest mountain bike racer ever, and is definitely deserving of her own thread. When I started mountain biking in the early 90s, she was so dominant you had to take notice. I think she was the first female athlete that I really paid attention to. I've got some photos from catalogs and magazines to start the thread. Please share whatever Juli photos you have!

Here's her racing record- as listed in the September 2003 copy of Mountain Bike.

1990 XC World Champion
1991 NORBA XC Champion
1992 NORBA XC Champion, DH World Champion
1993 NORBA XC Champion, World Cup XC Champion (perfect season- Juli won every NORBA and World Cup XC event she entered), inducted into the Mountain Bike Hall of Fame
1994 NORBA XC Champion, World Cup XC Champion
1995 NORBA XC Champion, World Cup XC Champion
1996 Olympian
OVERALL: Winningest XC World Cup rider with 28 wins


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

and some more...


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

and some more...


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

the ad in the saloon.. awesome. 
Tomac, Furtado, Ned, Missy and ..?
Great idea, great picture. Tomac seems to be enjoying it: perfect analogy for that period of mountain biking


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

> Tomac, Furtado, Ned, Missy and ..?


Travis Brown


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Missy looks pissed...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

KDXdog said:


> Travis Brown


yes.

Cool thread. Did you guys see the recent interview in bikeradar?

http://www.bikeradar.com/fitness/article/interview-juliana-furtado-queen-of-the-dirt-21775


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

That interview is awesome FB! Much thanks for sharing.

I'm ganking the videos from it- they definitely belong in here.

And I'm hoping some people out there have some more photos of Juli, especially from her Yeti days.


----------



## rollercam (Mar 25, 2005)

KDXdog said:


> Missy looks pissed...


when doesn't Missy look pissed?


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

The picture in front of the dam is right by my house. Lake Hodges San Diego. Must have been taken before all the good singletrack got wasted. Thanks for the thread, always enjoy seeing a pretty girl kickin ass on a bike.


----------



## Surestick Malone (Jan 24, 2004)

KDXdog said:


> Missy looks pissed...


...and Ned Overend is giving me the stare-down!


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

thing I remember most about JF, never met her msyelf obviously, but I distinctly remember her as being happy.
all pics I can remember she was riding hard and smiling... that makes an impression on those who are looking into the sport, and it doesn't portray mtb racing as some serious TdF type "angry-man's race" where everyone's bonkers intense and can't have more than 0.7% body fat or they lose their sponsorship... which road racing has looked like since the 70's
:madman: 

I may've been a tad too young to race when she was on the tracks, but I miss the fact that mtb racing just seemed like fun back then, and she was always grinning more than most.


----------



## EBasil (Jan 30, 2004)

I watched Juli race in Big Bear and Scottsdale, and met her twice out at the '93 Cactus Cup when she stopped to chat with us on the trail the night before when we were all pre-running the course, then later when she approached my GF to congratulate her for winning her class. We took a shot of the two champions together and it's pretty cool. Juli was/is very friendly, cool and funny. 

That's a cool interview linked to, above.


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

From GT marketing material.....


----------



## blog hogs (Feb 13, 2010)

Does anyone know for sure the year these pictures were taken?


















I have a 9/96 GT ad from mba showing her in the blue,yellow helment,and her and the rest of the team have similar helments in the 97 catalog.
If I remember right,she retired in 97 and did one farewell lap wearing the helment in the first picture.


----------



## TheMachinist (Feb 24, 2007)

colker1 said:


> the ad in the saloon.. awesome.
> Tomac, Furtado, Ned, Missy and ..?
> Great idea, great picture. Tomac seems to be enjoying it: perfect analogy for that period of mountain biking


Don't forget Greg Herbold at the bar.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

No sht. Never noticed that.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ameybrook said:


> No sht. Never noticed that.


Is that Greg??

My favorite has to be Juli on the Yeti crossing the finish at the 90 Worlds.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Is that Greg??
> My favorite has to be Juli on the Yeti crossing the finish at the 90 Worlds.


Looks more like Henrik Djernis.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Those were the days. The story I read is, she called John Parker on the phone to ask for sponsorship, and he hooked her up partly based on the storm she cursed up. How can you not love a woman like that?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Too many pics of Juli on GTs.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

I wonder if anybody here has one of her old race bikes. I heard they had something special done to the bottom bracket, to accomodate her rickety knees.


----------



## blog hogs (Feb 13, 2010)

One crank arm was altered.Anyone have some dates on those pictures?


----------



## WolfgangBock (Jan 13, 2006)

*Juli F.*

Found this photo of Juli and Susan de Mattei.Must be from 92.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

blog hogs said:


> One crank arm was altered.Anyone have some dates on those pictures?


How'd they alter it?

What pictures are you wanting dates for? I think some will be easy to date, others maybe not so much. I think it was Yeti in '90 and '91 followed by GT from there.


----------



## blog hogs (Feb 13, 2010)

blog hogs said:


> Does anyone know for sure the year these pictures were taken?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These.I have a time line,but things get screwy towards the end of her career.Im stuck on dating pictures from 96-97.When I get it right,Ill post a link to it.
Three pictures up from this post,you can see the line where they cut the crank arm to make it shorter.


----------



## blog hogs (Feb 13, 2010)

Calafia's Profile - Vital BMX
Furtado is in the 90's misc and ad albums.


----------



## blog hogs (Feb 13, 2010)

Didnt want to make a new thread for this.Can anyone i.d./date this rider?Name rings a bell,but.....


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Oh, that's Farris Büeler, a troublesome prankster of a European racer. He raced for GT through their Dutch distributor.


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

I'm glad you guys dug up this old thread, I've been trying to find a good shot of Juli's grey ARC for a couple of years.


----------



## blog hogs (Feb 13, 2010)

Glad it worked out for somebody.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

Found this photo in a box awhile ago, 96 Olympics


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Deffo need to add this thread to the sticky.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Deffo need to add this thread to the sticky.


Second pic looks like Mammoth, third might be Ironhorse Classic or Durango NORBA National (I think they ran simultaneously that year)?


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 16, 2004)

Big Bear NORBA National, July 12, 1996, the weekend that GT co-founder Richard Long was killed on his motorcycle in a collision with a car. Juli won the cross-country.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Bigfoot said:


> Big Bear NORBA National, July 12, 1996, the weekend that GT co-founder Richard Long was killed on his motorcycle in a collision with a car. Juli won the cross-country.


who is the othe woman w/ GT jersey?


----------



## riverfever (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh what the hell was her name? It will come to me. SHe used to get mistaken for JF quite often and she was with the team (soignier?).


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 16, 2004)

riverfever said:


> Oh what the hell was her name? It will come to me. SHe used to get mistaken for JF quite often and she was with the team (soignier?).


Right. I can't think of her name either.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Poor lady! C'mon guys!


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Ha The guy on the GT fanclub FB page post up a pic a while back asking who it was, all these people said it was Furtardo, waxing lyrically how awesome she was...to a pic of chantel daucourt... (who this isn't)


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Second pic looks like Mammoth, third might be Ironhorse Classic or Durango NORBA National (I think they ran simultaneously that year)?


Second pic for sure IHBC. Topping out on a climb to Raider Ridge the locals call "Black Dirt"


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ameybrook said:


> Second pic for sure IHBC. Topping out on a climb to Raider Ridge the locals call "Black Dirt"


I remember that unique dirt and terrain through there. It also reminds me how hot I recall it being on race day. In fact, I think both times I did the IHBC it was an extreme scorcher.

That's a great pic of Juli on the "black dirt". Another Manitou-fitted race bike (and kit) that I especially like.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


>


Same place at lunch today


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

That tree has hardly changed!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

ameybrook said:


> Same place at lunch today




I hate you just a little bit for that ...


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

Hopefully the new trailside plaque in the picture was placed to commemorate JF's win there....


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

I think if there were plaques in Durango to commemorate every time one of it's residents won a bike race there, then they'd have to be incorporated as trail features like rocks and logs.


----------



## blog hogs (Feb 13, 2010)

colker1 said:


> who is the othe woman w/ GT jersey?


Her name is Laurie mcknight.It was her birthday that day.


----------



## blog hogs (Feb 13, 2010)

Im cleaning out my now pointless due to pure greed photobucket albums,sooo.
mid dnf 95








Tank top,shorts,and a full face helmet.95


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

rad


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Cool pics!


----------



## blog hogs (Feb 13, 2010)

Would anyone be up for a GT random thread?Im thinking this might be a little too pigeonholed.Id really like to see some new to me pics of Daucourt,Killen,Kight,and other riders/bikes ect.Yes means you will participate and bring something to the party.If no one is into it.No harm,no foul.Just let it go.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I've been loving your pictures. Here is the official GT thread: http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/official-gt-thread-81922.html

But, by all means, go to town on whatever thread topic you'd like. I'd like to see more.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

blog hogs said:


> Would anyone be up for a GT random thread?Im thinking this might be a little too pigeonholed.Id really like to see some new to me pics of Daucourt,Killen,Kight,and other riders/bikes ect.Yes means you will participate and bring something to the party.If no one is into it.No harm,no foul.Just let it go.


I somehow stumbled upon one of Killen's old bikes. I got to race against him once. Saw him for almost half a lap.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I somehow stumbled upon one of Killen's old bikes. I got to race against him once. Saw him for almost half a lap.


Didn't your neck hurt from looking over your shoulder at him?


----------



## Lickety Split (May 4, 2007)

Let's see if this works.
96? Schuss in Michigan.
LS


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

93 I'm thinking


----------



## blog hogs (Feb 13, 2010)

93 it is.


----------

